# Being promoted without notice ?



## melissav1014 (Oct 22, 2021)

Hello there! I’m Confused so last week thrusday my etl’s pulled me to the side to promote me for style TL or Vm TL , I had to come in the next day Friday for an interview. It went pretty good if I so say so myself. I know they had 6 other candidates. So at this point I was like “ if I get I cool. If not that’s cool too”. Simply cause I don’t want to get my hopes up. 
a week later goes by which is now … I check my schedule for the next 2 weeks and im scheduled for “ presentation”. 
did I get the job ? Or am I just being helping out in presentation or am I being trained ?
I’m confused if I got the job or not. Can someone clarify 🥺.


----------



## Fluttervale (Oct 22, 2021)

Ask your ETL.


----------



## lucidtm (Oct 22, 2021)

They may have not liked any of the other candidates and had already identified you as someone who would be good in the role & would need minimal training for it. It's Q4 so they need someone good and now. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Oct 22, 2021)

melissav1014 said:


> Hello there! I’m Confused so last week thrusday my etl’s pulled me to the side to promote me for style TL or Vm TL , I had to come in the next day Friday for an interview. It went pretty good if I so say so myself. I know they had 6 other candidates. So at this point I was like “ if I get I cool. If not that’s cool too”. Simply cause I don’t want to get my hopes up.
> a week later goes by which is now … I check my schedule for the next 2 weeks and im scheduled for “ presentation”.
> did I get the job ? Or am I just being helping out in presentation or am I being trained ?
> I’m confused if I got the job or not. Can someone clarify 🥺.


Is presentation something you typically are scheduled for?  They may be waiting to talk to or let down other candidates and didn't want to schedule you in a way that would let others know you got the position.  Target is a very secretive place when it comes to situations such as this.  I'd ask your etl or sd.


----------



## MrT (Oct 22, 2021)

Christmas set is also coming up so your probably scheduled to help with that.  Good luck hope you get it.


----------



## NightHuntress (Oct 22, 2021)

The only way to know is to ask them. But that being said you are probably scheduled presentation to assist with the big sets coming up. Not knowing what work center you are in I’m not sure if this is a big change for you from what you normally do. Each store varies but we only schedule people under presentation for gm sets and they can be just pushers if need be. Style and VM are never scheduled presentation at my own store.


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Oct 23, 2021)

Well, I've been scheduled under Presentation for *mumble* years now, and I've certainly received no notice of any promotions I may have undergone during that time.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Oct 23, 2021)

Two weeks went by, and you haven’t approached them yet? Do so immediately.


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Oct 29, 2021)

Hope you get "It's a secret to everyone" instead of "Pay me for the door repair charge."


----------



## HRExpert (Dec 10, 2021)

My store just promoted a long-time GM Expert to Fulfillment Team Leader and made no announcement about it to anybody! I was shocked! I felt so bad for the guy...here he is trying to start doing his job and directing people, and they're looking at him like, "Who do you think you are?!" He trained for two weeks in another location and there was no announcement about him being gone or about his promotion when he returned! Seems nuts to me because a.) people need to know who the leaders are?? and b.) shouldn't we make a little bit of hooplah when we promote someone from within? Shouldn't it be, like, motivational or something for the rest of us? 

Also...note that as an HR Expert, I was privy to the fact that he had applied and had been interviewed, even though no one else in the store was really aware of this. They took WEEKS leaving him hanging and kept looking at other applications, including from other internal candidates. It was so awkward! The other HR Expert and I were like, "Have they STILL not made a decision on Bob?! They are just leaving him hanging...???" I'm sorry that it sounds like something similar is happening to you now! They need to just make a decision and let you know, already! As for seeing yourself on the schedule for Presentation, I'd bet dollars to donuts they just need extra help in Presentation - we've seen lots of new names from other areas falling under Presentation in the grid lately in my store. If you'd been promoted to TL, the protocol is usually to send you to another store for a couple of weeks to train as a leader there. Also, I'm pretty sure they have to have you actively accept the promotion in Workday if it has been offered.

Good luck!


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 10, 2021)

HRExpert said:


> My store just promoted a long-time GM Expert to Fulfillment Team Leader and made no announcement about it to anybody! I was shocked! I felt so bad for the guy...here he is trying to start doing his job and directing people, and they're looking at him like, "Who do you think you are?!" He trained for two weeks in another location and there was no announcement about him being gone or about his promotion when he returned! Seems nuts to me because a.) people need to know who the leaders are?? and b.) shouldn't we make a little bit of hooplah when we promote someone from within? Shouldn't it be, like, motivational or something for the rest of us?
> 
> Also...note that as an HR Expert, I was privy to the fact that he had applied and had been interviewed, even though no one else in the store was really aware of this. They took WEEKS leaving him hanging and kept looking at other applications, including from other internal candidates. It was so awkward! The other HR Expert and I were like, "Have they STILL not made a decision on Bob?! They are just leaving him hanging...???" I'm sorry that it sounds like something similar is happening to you now! They need to just make a decision and let you know, already! As for seeing yourself on the schedule for Presentation, I'd bet dollars to donuts they just need extra help in Presentation - we've seen lots of new names from other areas falling under Presentation in the grid lately in my store. If you'd been promoted to TL, the protocol is usually to send you to another store for a couple of weeks to train as a leader there. Also, I'm pretty sure they have to have you actively accept the promotion in Workday if it has been offered.
> 
> Good luck!


You revived a 2 month old thread so you can say “as an HR expert” 🤣


----------



## Far from newbie (Dec 10, 2021)

since we are reading this now - Melissa, what happened ?  Update please.


----------



## HRExpert (Dec 11, 2021)

I just discovered the website and read the post. I wasn't bragging that I am HR, I was saying that I saw the behind-the-scenes awkwardness of how a particular internal promotion was handled, which I thought was relevant to the poster's thread. I'm sorry if I broke some kind of etiquette.


----------



## MrT (Dec 11, 2021)

HRExpert said:


> I just discovered the website and read the post. I wasn't bragging that I am HR, I was saying that I saw the behind-the-scenes awkwardness of how a particular internal promotion was handled, which I thought was relevant to the poster's thread. I'm sorry if I broke some kind of etiquette.


Dont mind planosss they get like that sometimes 🤣


----------



## TargetSigningHo (Dec 12, 2021)

HRExpert said:


> My store just promoted a long-time GM Expert to Fulfillment Team Leader and made no announcement about it to anybody! I was shocked! I felt so bad for the guy...here he is trying to start doing his job and directing people, and they're looking at him like, "Who do you think you are?!" He trained for two weeks in another location and there was no announcement about him being gone or about his promotion when he returned! Seems nuts to me because a.) people need to know who the leaders are?? and b.) shouldn't we make a little bit of hooplah when we promote someone from within? Shouldn't it be, like, motivational or something for the rest of us?
> 
> Also...note that as an HR Expert, I was privy to the fact that he had applied and had been interviewed, even though no one else in the store was really aware of this. They took WEEKS leaving him hanging and kept looking at other applications, including from other internal candidates. It was so awkward! The other HR Expert and I were like, "Have they STILL not made a decision on Bob?! They are just leaving him hanging...???" I'm sorry that it sounds like something similar is happening to you now! They need to just make a decision and let you know, already! As for seeing yourself on the schedule for Presentation, I'd bet dollars to donuts they just need extra help in Presentation - we've seen lots of new names from other areas falling under Presentation in the grid lately in my store. If you'd been promoted to TL, the protocol is usually to send you to another store for a couple of weeks to train as a leader there. Also, I'm pretty sure they have to have you actively accept the promotion in Workday if it has been offered.
> 
> Good luck!



Our store doesn't announce TL promotion either but they do have headshots of every TL and ETLs on the wall so that kinda helps.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Dec 12, 2021)

HRExpert said:


> I just discovered the website and read the post. I wasn't bragging that I am HR, I was saying that I saw the behind-the-scenes awkwardness of how a particular internal promotion was handled, which I thought was relevant to the poster's thread. I'm sorry if I broke some kind of etiquette.





Welcome! Don’t worry, your post was fine.😁


----------

